# Can straining on loo cause slight spotting?



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 
I've actually posted on peer support with this and only just realised it would have been better to post here. I'm 9 wks today and was really constipated. I was so uncomfortable I ended up straining on the loo. When I wiped there was a teensy wee bit of pink mixed with the cm so I'm pretty sure it was vaginal. This same exact thing happened to me about 3 weeks ago but that time round I wasn't 100% sure it was vaginal. About a week after that first time I had a scan and we saw baby and heartbeat so all was fine then and to be honest I'd dismissed it as my imagination working overtime.  Last time round it was just the one wipe and had nothing else until I strained on the loo again today. Again it was just that barely one drop then nothing else. I've been knicker checking for the past half hour but all clear. Can the straining be causing this? 
Thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if your sure thats where the blood was from, then you could do with a scan to check everything is ok. Bleeding in early pregnancy is common, it isn't normal but does happen to a lot of ladies who go on to a full term pregnancy.

Take care x


----------

